# Excellent Waterborne Clear Coat



## DMIHOMECENTER

Wow ! 775 views, 2 favorites and not one comment ! Well, I'll gladly break the ice.

Thank you so much for this review ! I wish I had found this months ago.

I saw the sealer only at Rockler, but not the clear finish. I luckily saw this product for the first time in the new McFeely catalog (that I usually don't read because I just get screws / fasteners only from them usually). I went online and found that this product was made initially for musical instruments… pianos even. Totally clear as you say… and a hardness of 100, clear of 100 and abrasion at 90. No more 2 week waits to buff out, etc.

I just finished a spray booth for guitar finishing and really REALLY did not want to use Nitro lacquer through it. This waterborne product is an answered prayer. I ordered a gallon and will spray it through the Earlex. Water cleanup (acetone if it is dry). Too sweet. Thanks again !

Can you update your experiences with the product since your post 104 days ago ? I would appreciate it.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

More to consider if the $cost$ turns you off: 
- The containers are plastic (so no rusty flecks to filter). 
- The dried solids are nearly 50% greater than lacquer so it takes less coats (2-3) versus 6-8 I spray with nitro. 
- It flattens / self-levels better, so less final sanding and/or buffing. 
- Not harmful even if you ingest it (per the msds). 
- Not flammable. Use it to put out a fire if you have to. 
- Clean up with warm water and detergents, so save all that wasted solvent cost
- Self-sealing
- low odor
- safe for childrens' toys and furniture
- Made in the USA


----------



## NiteWalker

David, thanks for posting the extra info. 
One other thing I found out is that it has an indefinite shelf life when properly sealed.

The plastic containers are nice, I rinse out and reuse them for storing odds and ends.

As for an update, I still love it. 
I bought a new spray gun, the QualSpray QS-125WB witha bigger cup, and I can't wait to start using it (waiting on some milton fittings to arrive). As nice as I can get the crystalac to spray in my tool force gun I'm sure it will spray 100x better with a quality gun. I'll post a review of that once I get some use out of it.

I buy it in gallons now since I found out about the shelf life.
It really works great. The boxes I build that I spray with it (shown in the review) get a lot of handling, and it's held up just fine. I was tempted to try target coatings, but they have a shelf life and are around the same price.

I did buy a can of rustoleum ultimate poly to try out since it was very cheap ($11/quart). I'll write up a review once I try that out.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Gallon here, too. I'll be shooting with this product in a couple of weeks.

Hey, thanks for keeping the post up to date.


----------



## Headpawn

Has anyone tried to apply a second coat of Crab Coat after a few years of wear and tear? Curious about process used and results?

Thanks


----------



## chazmclean

I know this post is pretty old, but what is the time before the finish is sandable? I am used to conversion varnish, which is ready to sand to a powder in 20-30 mins. I have used a few water based finishes in the past and the dry time was 2-3 hours before it was hard enough to sand.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------

